# Are my lessons overpriced?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

It may depend somewhat on where exactly you are located. But to me that's too much, especially if the lessons are mostly groundwork. Mind you, I love groundwork, but I can do it on my own time.

I'm not sure what your options are, though, unless it's driving to the barn that's 40 minutes away.

I suppose you could ask if you could only do riding, and no groundwork. If there's a limited number of "good" lesson horses, they probably won't be willing to put you on one very often, as there are no doubt others who also want to ride them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It sounds like she's confused flatwork (riding) with groundwork (not riding) as she mentions warm up and cantering. At least that is the impression I got. It maybe for her area that is typical. Here they are $65/Group. Higher if private. Her prior instructor may just have been keeping with the going rate for that area. That said. If you aren't happy shop around. If you've got experience then ask around about whether anyone needs horses ridden.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I only took a lesson once. I took a colt into a cutter. I had a couple hours I think and it was $50.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

If you're not satisfied with your money's worth for lessons, and if you already tried to speak to the assistant about it, imo there's one clear answer. I quit my lessons for the exact same reasons (right down to the trainer and assistant issue--same situation in many ways).

The frustration is not worth it as it will begin to sour the whole experience or riding. Take a break. It sounds like you won't get much out of these lessons currently. Don't worry about not riding, you'll be fine. Your riding muscles don't disappear that quickly. If you're going to be on a team for college they will usually give you lessons (at least, in my college, they didn't throw you cold right into try-outs). 

Also if you take a break and can save the $75, maybe you can save up to lease. That way you can ride and not worry about trainers that don't suit you and things of that nature.


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

I think your lessons are way overpriced...you're paying the same as before, but now have an inferior instructor, less time...and I would really have a problem with riding a green horse, you're paying to improve your riding, not train their horses.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

That to me is insane. A seasoned trainer offering those prices and fitting your needs/desires is one thing or for a total beginner who is actually receiving structure and learning.

however to give from a seasoned trainer to an assistant who shortens the lessons, is not as fruitful and is not being cohesive with my goals I would be walking.
Of course don’t feel bad to bring up your concerns first but i would not be taking lessons that expensive somewhere that I am getting nothing from. That sounds like they are getting paid for you to work on their horses to me


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The OP has said lessons are less expensive at other barns so this is just a different areas bring different amounts... Maryland in an area where I have ridden $80-$120. Florida in an area a friend took lessons $90-$150. It's up to you to find a program that fits and a price point that works or frequency that is affordable.


----------



## macabre_exude (Jun 18, 2021)

What are the prices for lessons at other places in your area? It's definitely overpriced cause youre getting way less than you did before for the same price. In my area half hour lessons are between $50-70 but the horses are well trained and the lesson has flatwork and jumping(very basic groundwork is taught before/after lessons). Maybe try looking for another barn that fits your needs.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> If you've got experience then ask around about whether anyone needs horses ridden.


I have more horses than I can ride and love to take people riding. I used to find riders at horseshows. You might advertise at tack shops and horseshows to see if you can find someone who would let you ride for free. If you can't find anyone, I suggest you think about leasing. If you have been riding for 12 years, I believe you can manage without lessons for awhile and just enjoy leasing a horse. I should think you could find a lease for $300 a month. You could ride a lot more than once a week and do many more things with your lease horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

macabre_exude said:


> What are the prices for lessons at other places in your area? It's definitely overpriced cause youre getting way less than you did before for the same price. In my area half hour lessons are between $50-70 but the horses are well trained and the lesson has flatwork and jumping(very basic groundwork is taught before/after lessons). Maybe try looking for another barn that fits your needs.


While that can be true the opposite may be as well. The experienced trainer in a fixed location can only charge so much before pricing themselves out of business. If they are priced at the upper end they may have been a steal of a deal at that price.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Seems expensive to me however my experience with . Not the same situation by any means but.. for comparison sake, my husband and I attend roping practice one night a week and for $30 each we get 3 hours (shared time with 5-10 others) of using the owners steers, their indoor or outdoor arena depending on the weather, chutes, and assistance/coaching as needed from the owners. This feels very reasonable to me. Of course one-on-one would be more expensive. It also depends on if you feel that you are getting your values worth. Two different people can pay the same price for something one one might feel they've been robbed and the other feels they've gotten a great deal.. so I think your feeling should weigh in on the situation as well.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m late to this but that seems overpriced if your trainer isn’t that great. 

I’ve paid between $200-$250 monthly for lessons.
Currently I’m paying $50 a lesson so $200 monthly for an hour lesson (sometimes a tad over an hour) with a Professional trainer that’s Grand Prix level.. 

Before I was paying $230 monthly for lessons with this one trainer, lessons were barley 30 mins, some were 25 minutes when I payed for an hour and I did the same thing every time, it was so boring and this trainer was supposed to be so good.. but he wasn’t lol. It was a big big waste of money that I could have used on a good trainer.

one thing I learned is that I hate assistant trainers, If you’re not happy with the trainer, or what you’re even doing in the lesson, I’d find a new trainer worth the money!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kind of depends on the area but I would pay $75 for an hour lesson, no problem. 
In my area, lessons are usually closer to $50 but it can range.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't think the lessons are overpriced, but I do think you should find a new trainer. Not because of the money; this one just isn't a good fit for you.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are not comfortable questioning paying the same price for a less experienced trainer, you should at least insist on the full amount of time for the lesson, they are not cheap lessons. It is up to you to say something, or nothing will change.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would say that if you are not satisfied with this trainer, then 75 per half hour is too much. 5 dollars an hour is too much if you are not getting what you need or are not satisfied.


----------

